# cats



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

im looking to bring my pedigree cats with me, are there any requirements for bringing them in?

thanks


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hiya Photogirl*



photogirl said:


> im looking to bring my pedigree cats with me, are there any requirements for bringing them in?
> 
> thanks


I,ve just organised bringing my cat over to Cyprus and yes there some requirements.
I'll PM you with some contact details, but they will need suitable cat carriers, a trip to the vets at least one month before flying to get pets passports, micro chips, and a rabies jab (this must be done at least 30 days prior to flying). 
Then within the 24 hour period before they fly they will need another trip to the vets to have flea, tick and tape worm jabs.
The vet I used back in the UK charged me £80.00, cat carrier about £30.00 and the flight from Manchester just over £350.00. I also beleive there is a handling charge at Paphos airport.

Hope this helps and as I say I'll PM you some contact details


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Paul Fletcher said:


> I,ve just organised bringing my cat over to Cyprus and yes there some requirements.
> I'll PM you with some contact details, but they will need suitable cat carriers, a trip to the vets at least one month before flying to get pets passports, micro chips, and a rabies jab (this must be done at least 30 days prior to flying).
> Then within the 24 hour period before they fly they will need another trip to the vets to have flea, tick and tape worm jabs.
> The vet I used back in the UK charged me £80.00, cat carrier about £30.00 and the flight from Manchester just over £350.00. I also beleive there is a handling charge at Paphos airport.
> ...


thanks for that


----------



## Krystyna (Jan 22, 2008)

*Cats to Cyprus*

As a title it sounds crazy as I've noticed that they have enough of their own but family insists. I've read your answer to Photogirl - very helpful. 
I am however in a slightly different situation bringing the cat from Trinidad (West Indies) in transit via UK. Any idea who would be able to tell me if there are any other, additional requirements in that situation?

Anybody had any problems bringing pet cats in?

Krystyna


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Paul Fletcher said:


> I,ve just organised bringing my cat over to Cyprus and yes there some requirements.
> I'll PM you with some contact details, but they will need suitable cat carriers, a trip to the vets at least one month before flying to get pets passports, micro chips, and a rabies jab (this must be done at least 30 days prior to flying).
> Then within the 24 hour period before they fly they will need another trip to the vets to have flea, tick and tape worm jabs.
> The vet I used back in the UK charged me £80.00, cat carrier about £30.00 and the flight from Manchester just over £350.00. I also beleive there is a handling charge at Paphos airport.
> ...


thanks paul but haven't got the private message yet, awaiting....


----------



## Krystyna (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there, I have recently sent a request for info to the vet in Cyprus and they sent me an email directly back with all the info I needed. You will find all the email addresses etc. on the website below (snip)
I think email address I used was the one in Limassol.
[email protected]

Good luck
Krystyna
PS. we are also interested in photography, my partner in a more technical way, I like painting and it helps preserve ideas for me.



photogirl said:


> thanks paul but haven't got the private message yet, awaiting....


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Have pm'dyou.


----------

